# Paul Walker (Fast & Furious) Dies In Car Crash (Hoax?)



## Metal-Box (Nov 30, 2013)

Heard this was a hoax. If not, RIP.

Paul Walker dead at 40: report - NY Daily News


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Nov 30, 2013)

Im trying to find out if it is a hoax or not... If its not, why are people calling it so?


----------



## MikeH (Nov 30, 2013)

I heard it was a hoax, but then his official Twitter and Facebook accounts confirmed it. Deeply saddening, as the F&F series was awesome, and he was a great actor. May he find peace wherever he's ended up.


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 30, 2013)

kinda looks like it might be true...its being picked up by some major news networks,

and its now on tmz...and they actually are pretty good at getting death stuff right.

So ya I would say this is true :/

So sad for his daughter


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 30, 2013)

Seems legit. More and more reputable sources are reporting it.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 30, 2013)

Holy shit is this real??? If so damn man....crazy and sad.

EDIT: Damn, looks to be true...RIP man 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/paul-walker-dead-at-40-fast-and-the-furious-actor-dies-in-car-accident-report-20133011


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 30, 2013)

GM high tech performance just posted his representative confirmed it. USNBC news just wrote an article about it and so did TMZ.com

The hoax was from yesterday and he had just created an account for his fans to clear it up but this is completely true. 

Apparently he was taking friends for joy rides in his 911 porsche GT and his friend lost control. They both died.

So terrible. 

RIP.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 30, 2013)

glpg80 said:


> GM high tech performance just posted his representative confirmed it. USNBC news just wrote an article about it and so did TMZ.com
> 
> The hoax was from January of last year and just last week there was a fake account on facebook about it happening. Went to my go to car forum and apparently he was taking his 911 porsche GT for a joy ride and lost control.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm The link I posted says he/Paul walker was NOT driving???


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Sephiroth952 (Nov 30, 2013)

Man this sucks. 

R.I.P


----------



## flexkill (Nov 30, 2013)

glpg80 said:


>



Ahhh Gotcha.


This is very sad. RIP PW


----------



## iliketofish (Nov 30, 2013)

Man this sucks. Kinda similar sounding to Ryan Dunn's death with his Porsche, only without the drunk driving I suppose.


----------



## F1Filter (Nov 30, 2013)

Killed while as a passenger in a Porsche GT


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Earlier today:


----------



## larry (Nov 30, 2013)

ah man, the irony. seemed like an ok guy. RIP.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 30, 2013)

MikeH said:


> he was a great actor.



Really?


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 30, 2013)

OP - change the title. Definitely not a hoax.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 30, 2013)

Damn played in some awesome movies, I wonder how the Fast and Furious franchise is going to go now.


----------



## KJGaruda (Nov 30, 2013)

He was one celeb I always thought would be cool to just chill and have a beer with. 



That being said, speaking as a car enthusiast, this kind of reaffirms my general aversion to exotic cars; Porsche, Ferrari, the lot of them.. Most times I see this happening, it's in an exotic. There's gotta be more safety.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 30, 2013)

Zenki_Kouki said:


> He was one celeb I always thought would be cool to just chill and have a beer with.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, speaking as a car enthusiast, this kind of reaffirms my general aversion to exotic cars; Porsche, Ferrari, the lot of them.. Most times I see this happening, it's in an exotic. There's gotta be more safety.


Problem is....you are pretty much putting an ametauer behind the wheel of a freaking Race Car....Should have to have special training and/or license to have these type cars. I mean, this guy had the world by the tail....and to have it end like that is so sad.


----------



## setsuna7 (Nov 30, 2013)

RIP Paul,we'll miss you..


----------



## Dethyr (Nov 30, 2013)

My gf and I are doing a fast and the furious marathon in tribute. Just watched running scared the other day,, EASILY his best movie, anyone that hasnt seen that flick should check it out. RIP Paul Walker (aka new Keanu). 

This really bums me out.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 30, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Really?



Just cut your shit already, you dickwad. You're not cool or edgy. A guy died. Shut the f_u_ck up and take your sarcasm elsewhere.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 1, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Damn played in some awesome movies.



+1. 

Yes he did. He was in "Eight below" and "Running scared" (both from 2006). Great movies. I'm gonna miss him.

R.I.P. Paul.


----------



## Joose (Dec 1, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Just cut your shit already, you dickwad. You're not cool or edgy. A guy died. Shut the f_u_ck up and take your sarcasm elsewhere.



All of this. Go set yourself on fire, abandonist.

Anyway, I'm a big fan of all the F&F movies. I'm hoping they do like The Crow and finish the next movie. From what I've read, most of it has been filmed.

On the car though... Carrera GT... bad, bad choice, in terms of risk, for a charity test drive thing where he wasn't even the one driving. Good choice, in terms of drawing people in though. It's one of the most difficult and dangerous cars you can buy, according to owners and professionals alike. I'll bet he went out with a big grin, as only a true car lover buys a Carrera GT. 

RIP Paul, your acting and good deeds will be missed.


----------



## wlfers (Dec 1, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Just cut your shit already, you dickwad. You're not cool or edgy. A guy died. Shut the f_u_ck up and take your sarcasm elsewhere.



I'm not sure how being dead frees your acting career from criticism. 



Joose said:


> All of this. Go set yourself on fire, abandonist.



Arguing for respect of the dead- wants someone to set themselves on fire?


----------



## angus (Dec 1, 2013)

Joose said:


> On the car though... Carrera GT... bad, bad choice, in terms of risk, for a charity test drive thing where he wasn't even the one driving. Good choice, in terms of drawing people in though. It's one of the most difficult and dangerous cars you can buy, according to owners and professionals alike. I'll bet he went out with a big grin, as only a true car lover buys a Carrera GT.



No, it was his friend's car- it wasn't a car a bunch of people were screwing around with for charity. It was just his friend goofing off in his own car. 

I've driven both street and gutted, race-prepped GTs when they came out, and they are not significantly more "dangerous". The clutch on the street GT is a bitch and they are a bit tail happy, but nothing crazy. They didn't crash because the car is dangerous. They crashed because the dude probably thought he had significantly better control of the vehicle than he actually did. Fast sports cars give a false sense of confidence, and boom, crash. Very sad, but this is not the fault of anything to do with the car. This is why people shouldn't drive like maniacs on the street. 

That said, I think Paul had a decent collection of cool cars, so he was definitely into them. 

Horrible news. One should feel worst for his daughter. Very sad.




athawulf said:


> I'm not sure how being dead frees your acting career from criticism.



It does not, but navigating life and interpersonal interactions requires having a basic understanding of tact and timing. It's the same reason we do not throw a monologue about grandpa's halitosis into his eulogy. 

If people cannot figure out why other humans follow the social graces they do, just remember the old "act as if" rule. Example: "Would a normal person critic a stranger's body of work the day he dies in an accident? No? Well then, perhaps I should not, even if my impulses tell me to do so." 

It is a good general policy.


----------



## tm20 (Dec 1, 2013)

.... this is sad, F&F is the reason I took interest in cars. Watched all the films since the first one when I was a kid and now this happens, feels like part of my childhood is dead. Maybe I'm the only one who feels this way but I seriously thought Paul Walker would be one of those actors that would be forgotten about after his film career and would grow old and die, but I guess I shouldn't be surprised since he was a car guy. It's frustrating to know that he wasn't the one driving and was just a passenger. so sad :'(


----------



## Volteau (Dec 1, 2013)

Heard about this like 2 mins after it happened from my girlfriend. Created a thread over at off-topic but asked for it to be deleted after I read it was a hoax. I was actually very relieved as his reps. supposedly stated that he was "alive and well" and that he now belonged to the long list of "death hoax" actors. Wish this was still true. So sad, man. So sad. RIP my good man.



Dethyr said:


> My gf and I are doing a fast and the furious marathon in tribute. Just watched running scared the other day,, EASILY his best movie, anyone that hasnt seen that flick should check it out. RIP Paul Walker (aka new Keanu).
> 
> This really bums me out.



I agree. Running Scared was definitely his best movie, and a great movie all around.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 1, 2013)

Sucks hard!

RIP!

TORETTO!


----------



## MikeH (Dec 1, 2013)

athawulf said:


> I'm not sure how being dead frees your acting career from criticism.



I don't care what he says about the guy's acting. But a thread about him dying within the last 24 hours is not the place for it. That's a low move.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 1, 2013)

He was too fast and too furious for this world.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 1, 2013)

That's a real bummer, especially since he wasn't even the driver. And I agree, Running Scared is probably one of my top 10 movies. RIP


----------



## Joose (Dec 1, 2013)

"If one day the speed kills me, do not cry, because I was smiling"
-Paul Walker


----------



## abandonist (Dec 1, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I don't care what he says about the guy's acting. But a thread about him dying within the last 24 hours is not the place for it. That's a low move.



Why? It's not like any of you were friends with him. 

I honestly don't understand when people are sad about this sort of thing. It's like you're addicted to trauma and want to make sure you're "appropriately sad" when anyone famous dies. No one gives a shit about all the other death around them every day. But a famous actor was in a speeding race car and we're shocked something bad happened? How about some outrage that they could have killed other people while pulling that bullshit? Wouldn't that be the more apropos thing to think? If you read about this in the paper this morning and it was just a dude in your town you would have an entirely different reaction.


----------



## Axayacatl (Dec 1, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I don't care what he says about the guy's acting. But a thread about him dying within the last 24 hours is not the place for it. That's a low move.



LOL.. sense.. not .. making&#8230; it&#8230;

what about.. I don't know.. *a news article about his death and his career within the last 24 hours of his dying? * What is wrong with a thread? The OP has clearly written 'RIP' and the thread wasn't started with bad intentions. If you don't even care about people ripping on his acting right after he dies, why would it matter if somebody starts a thread?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 1, 2013)

Axayacatl said:


> LOL.. sense.. not .. making it



Kinda describes your comment well. I got no clue what the fu_c_k you're talking about.


----------



## Axayacatl (Dec 1, 2013)

MikeH.. just for the record, I do agree that it is in really poor taste when someone dies and people immediately get really aggressive and hit the internet up with comments lambasting the deceased for this or that.. I'm just not sure if that is going on right here. 

When Dimebag died I was pretty devastated. Within hours I read posts on guitar forums with sentences like ''if you promote hatred and violence and drugs then you will meet this end" etc that were completely out of place (and unfounded in Diamond Darrel's case). 

MISS YOU DIMEBAG!!!! <3


----------



## MikeH (Dec 1, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Why? It's not like any of you were friends with him.
> 
> I honestly don't understand when people are sad about this sort of thing. It's like you're addicted to trauma and want to make sure you're "appropriately sad" when anyone famous dies. No one gives a shit about all the other death around them every day. But a famous actor was in a speeding race car and we're shocked something bad happened? How about some outrage that they could have killed other people while pulling that bullshit? Wouldn't that be the more apropos thing to think? If you read about this in the paper this morning and it was just a dude in your town you would have an entirely different reaction.



If you were talking about any person that had just recently died and you said something to the effect of "he was mediocre at his profession", I'd call you a _f_ucking asshole regardless of who it was. Have a little respect and leave your snide remarks out of a thread that is honoring the guy. And whether I knew him or not, I was a big fan of the F&F series, and it had a large impact on my interest in cars, as well as other people who have posted about it in here. And lastly, Walker wasn't driving the car, so there's clearly nothing he could have done, so that totally negates your last argument. I'm not going to sit home and cry about him dying, but I'm not going to be a dick and make rude comments.


----------



## Joose (Dec 1, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Why? It's not like any of you were friends with him.
> 
> I honestly don't understand when people are sad about this sort of thing. It's like you're addicted to trauma and want to make sure you're "appropriately sad" when anyone famous dies. No one gives a shit about all the other death around them every day. But a famous actor was in a speeding race car and we're shocked something bad happened? How about some outrage that they could have killed other people while pulling that bullshit? Wouldn't that be the more apropos thing to think? If you read about this in the paper this morning and it was just a dude in your town you would have an entirely different reaction.



What a blatantly ignorant post.

Paul was a great actor and an even better person. That man was constantly taking part in charity events, etc.

He is a celebrity, which means millions of people are hurt by this. It does not, for one single second, matter that we didn't know him personally. His death is no more important that anyone else's; but when it's a celebrity, who was a genuinely good person, yeah... it's very sad, on a much bigger scale than someone's grandmother dying.

I bet you're one of the people who complains on Facebook about RIP Paul posts crowding your news feed.

Pathetic.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 1, 2013)

Axayacatl said:


> LOL.. sense.. not .. making it
> 
> what about.. I don't know.. *a news article about his death and his career within the last 24 hours of his dying? * What is wrong with a thread? The OP has clearly written 'RIP' and the thread wasn't started with bad intentions. If you don't even care about people ripping on his acting right after he dies, why would it matter if somebody starts a thread?



You're not making any sense. I was referring to him posting his comment in a thread about him dying. Not that somebody posted a thread about it.


----------



## narad (Dec 1, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Just cut your shit already, you dickwad. You're not cool or edgy. A guy died. Shut the f_u_ck up and take your sarcasm elsewhere.



To be fair, would Paul Walker consider himself "a great actor"? Is Arnold Schwarzenegger a great actor? Is Vin Diesel a great actor? Do his peers consider him a great actor? Probably not, but action film stars fill an important niche in Hollywood and are great entertainers. 

He's more the Teen Choice Award kind of guy than the Oscar kind of guy, and I imagine he was probably okay with that. He wasn't exactly chasing off-broadway production parts.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 1, 2013)

Apparently you've never watched him in anything outside of the F&F series.


----------



## Axayacatl (Dec 1, 2013)

MikeH said:


> You're not making any sense. I was referring to him posting his comment in a thread about him dying. Not that somebody posted a thread about it.



corrected! I see it now.. it was confusing though.. but yeah makes sense in light of the previous conversation..my bad.


----------



## narad (Dec 1, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Apparently you've never watched him in anything outside of the F&F series.



Outside of F&F, Takers, Running Scared, She's All That, and Joy Ride. I didn't compare him to _Dolph Lundgren_. I'm aware he's done a smidge of drama, but obviously these are not exactly Daniel Day-Lewis or Robert De Niro types of roles and it's silly to think otherwise. In his element, sure, he's the Meryl Streep of import car racing movies.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 1, 2013)

his delivery and timing got better by the last F&F movie, but he was by no means a fantastic actor. and again, its the internet people, get the fack over it. 

that being said he died after hosting a charity event which was collecting toys for kids in the Philippines. That's the mark of a great guy, and yeah his acting sucked but he never pretended he was anything more than an action movie character and was by all admittance of people who knew him, one of the least pretentious people in the business. mad respect for that. i respect him as an individual and its really sad in any circumstance to see a good person die so young.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Why? It's not like any of you were friends with him.
> 
> I honestly don't understand when people are sad about this sort of thing. It's like you're addicted to trauma and want to make sure you're "appropriately sad" when anyone famous dies. No one gives a shit about all the other death around them every day. But a famous actor was in a speeding race car and we're shocked something bad happened? How about some outrage that they could have killed other people while pulling that bullshit? Wouldn't that be the more apropos thing to think? If you read about this in the paper this morning and it was just a dude in your town you would have an entirely different reaction.


People care about a famous person they've never met because they've either touched their lives in someway being an actor he made awesome movies, the same way people felt sad for Jeff Henneman or Michael Jackson their music touched people lives and they have an emotional connection to them because of that. Joe from LA will not care about Tim the cashier at McDonald's who died in Miami except their family or friends because Tim never had touched a massive amount of people's lives for them to even know he died. It's very simple logic to understand why more people are sad about his death compared to Tim's. Even simpler explanation doing things that people enjoy or appreciate makes them care about you (this goes for other living things as well) the more people you've brought joy to the more people care about you or have some sort of positive feelings for you be they mild or strong, they may not shed a tear for Paul but they'll understand the feelings of his loved ones because they've lost a loved one too, I feel the way about Paul's death to Tim's death because they're living beings that died, fame has nothing to do with it. I won't cry for them but I'll certainly feel bad for them.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 1, 2013)

Before F&F he was in a movie called Joy Ride which I LOVED!!!! Seemed like a cool dude. It's always sad when someone dies whether it be a celebrity, stranger, or family member. He had a cool car collection too. Being a gear head, I was always jealous.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Tommy (Dec 1, 2013)

That video.. just wow..

Man, it really sucks that he has passed away.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 1, 2013)

I was deeply saddened to hear this news about Paul and his friend. 

Paul was a hero to me in those movies. Not that I wanted to be a street racer, but I thought it would be always cool to become a driver in general because he was quite a talented one. I cannot begin to tell you how many times I watched 2 Fast 2 Furious and was inspired by him to become a racecar driver. 

Prayers for their family and friends.
God be with them.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Dec 1, 2013)

Saddened by this news. That man sure did love his cars, and I loved Takers and the F&F series. R.I.P. dude.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 1, 2013)

Legitimately sad at this.

RIP Mr. Walker.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 1, 2013)

A fellow Saints fan, who belongs to the same New Orleans Saints football forum as me, posted this.....this is so terrible.



neworleanshoo said:


> my friend (in attached picture) was at the event - it was a fundraiser for phillipinies relief. Paul was in the passenger seat - apparently the driver crashed just a few moments after pulling off.. she said it happened right in front of everybody (including his daughter), and they rushed to help but couldn't do anything. Somebody found an extinguisher but it was too late. Just tragic.








^^ This is the picture of PW with neworleanshoo's friend....right before the accident.


----------



## tommychains (Dec 1, 2013)

This news really saddened me. When I was 7 I remember that my day camp went to the movies and there were 2 movies playing, one of them being The Fast and the Furious. My mom didn't sign the slip that said I could, but I sure as hell wasn't watching another dam disney movie.  I snuck in and was glued to my seat the whole time.

My whole family is in the automotive field, but that movie kickstarted my drive to work with cars. It made me want to start turning wrenches. My dad was a parts specialist and mechanic for Ford, my mom always worked in dealerships, and my brother in law has been doing custom audio systems and paint for 25+ years. Once I said I wanted to learn, my brother in law took me to his shop and showed me a lot of his work. 10 years later, I'm getting ready to do a RHD conversion along with a full paint job and motor/tranny swap on my 94 Acura Integra. I'm also building a 1964 Chevy Impala for drag racing. 

Without those movies, I might not be as involved in the automotive field as I am today. Paul Walker had an impact on so many people, and I hope his memory lives on. RIP.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Dec 2, 2013)

tommychains said:


> ...to do a RHD conversion...



>Location: NY


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 2, 2013)

Really sad, I have such a HUGE soft spot for the Fast n Furious franchise. 

So sad too as he is only 40 yrs old and has a little girl I think, plus he did a hell of a lot of work quietly for charity.... really sad


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, he had a 15 (or 16) year old daughter.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Dec 2, 2013)

Horrible way to go, gutted for his daughter for it to apparently happen in front of her.


----------



## wilch (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep, poor girl.

http://www.facebook.com/meadow.walker.94?fref=ts

Hope someone helps her come to terms with it all.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 2, 2013)

flexkill said:


>




man that video is rough...i know i'm not there. But at 13 seconds they admit they can see someone in the car (which i think you can see where the fire is waving there hands/struggling, i hope its not one of them:\) yet they run off while you see some other guy in the corner running in trying to do something. 

Sad that people would rather video than try help, see this a bit too much these days  Then again, everyone reacts differently (and given i doubt much could be done in hindsight)

Anyway, very very sad. especially for paul's daughter, friends, family. Same with driver, he had a family as well. Such a waste, powerful cars are dangerous. No matter how good you think you are, you gotta be extra careful driving them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2013)

There really wasn't much they can do. You can hear them say it might explode, which would be a possibility.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There really wasn't much they can do. You can hear them say it might explode, which would be a possibility.



Yeah i know  im more annoyed by the recording off it while they saw someone inside the car. But i do agree there probably wasn't much anyone could do. 

Really does suck, i think most of us grew up with FF and other movies Paul Walker was in. The FF movies were always good for a laid back cheesy action movie, thats why i loved em


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 2, 2013)

Korbain said:


> Yeah i know  im more annoyed by the recording off it while they saw someone inside the car. But i do agree there probably wasn't much anyone could do



I agree too, not much they could have done but what they did do was video two people burning to death, that's the society we live in though I guess... sad though.

I love the F&F films, the 1st & 2nd especially but when they added The Rock, that was inspired and regenerated the franchise. 

Seen a picture of Tyrese Gibson visiting the site to lay flowers, the man in inconsolable.


----------



## Crabface (Dec 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There really wasn't much they can do. You can hear them say it might explode, which would be a possibility.



Perfectly good reasoning because it's plausible that they actually believed it would explode, but cars do not randomly explode after being on fire for 5 minutes like in the movies.
It's petrol. If it explodes then it does so immediately after being ignited in the first place. If it's on fire then it's not going to explode.


----------



## Joose (Dec 2, 2013)

The Carrera GT Paul Walker Lost His Life In Was A Tough Animal To Tame As Proven By Stig's Scrappy Lap - Car Throttle


----------



## SharkGun (Dec 2, 2013)

Sucks that hes gone, kinda. I feel that now that Duane "The Rock" Johnson is in the Fast Furious series, theres no room for anyone but him and Vin Diesel anyway lol

More Fast movies with that one guy from tokyo drift, inc lol


----------



## tommychains (Dec 2, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> >Location: NY



Yeah I'm buying a JDM front clip and cutting the car in half and putting the other front on. It changes the front end and makes the car right hand drive. Look up USDM integra then look up JDM integra. You'll see why I'm doing it


----------



## narad (Dec 2, 2013)

wilch said:


> Yep, poor girl.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/meadow.walker.94?fref=ts
> 
> Hope someone helps her come to terms with it all.



Okay, everyone want to hear something messed up? Rumor is that this is a fake account (it's only ~11hours old).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2013)

If that's true...


----------



## wilch (Dec 2, 2013)

narad said:


> Okay, everyone want to hear something messed up? Rumor is that this is a fake account (it's only ~11hours old).



Strange. I just had a proper look again this morning. When I first saw it yesterday it was a "community page", now it looks like it's an actual personal page with a +Add Friend button.

Weird.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 2, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Why? It's not like any of you were friends with him.
> 
> I honestly don't understand when people are sad about this sort of thing. It's like you're addicted to trauma and want to make sure you're "appropriately sad" when anyone famous dies. No one gives a shit about all the other death around them every day. But a famous actor was in a speeding race car and we're shocked something bad happened? How about some outrage that they could have killed other people while pulling that bullshit? Wouldn't that be the more apropos thing to think? If you read about this in the paper this morning and it was just a dude in your town you would have an entirely different reaction.



He was the passenger. 

I do not understand why you decided to come into a thread and obviously troll everyone that by a large margin genuinely unhappy or upset about what did happen. 

Dick.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2013)

It's pretty much his job to be the grumpy voice of negativity.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's pretty much his job to be the grumpy voice of negativity.


I think he tres so hard to come as edgy or "hip" but he always ends up like this 





and we like this


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, he's got a while to think about his constant assholery. 

Back on topic, plz.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 2, 2013)

athawulf said:


> I'm not sure how being dead frees your acting career from criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> Arguing for respect of the dead- wants someone to set themselves on fire?



I agree with you quite a bit. I'm not saying I'm glad the guy is dead or anything by any means, but he also hasn't affected my life in the slightest with anything he has ever done. People die every day and no one cares. I feel for his family and my best wishes to them, but this is a person that didn't care about any of you or any of your lives. I'm sure he loved his fans and appreciated them, but I'm as indifferent to his life as he is to mine. I don't see why people get so wrapped up in what happens to celebrities. It's okay to have a vague interest, but all of these people who are literally crying over a stranger who didn't even know they exist, or cared to know they exist is just ridiculous to me. 

On another note, the Fast and the Furious series has been very successful, and if you like it, power to you, but I honestly can't bring myself to say that they're anything mindblowing to me. They are typical flavor-of-the-era movies that keep people entertained with flashiness, explosions, and absurd drama. If they were directed by Michael Bay I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest. 

Once again, don't take this super abrasive unless you really want to of course, but I just can't begin to care about another celebrity who has literally done nothing other than play in movies as fictitious characters. Maybe he was a great guy to his family and friends, but to myself his passing hasn't really affected my life in any way what so ever, and I really can't bring myself to understand how it has so many others.

Flame away if you'd like, but it's the truth.


----------



## wilch (Dec 2, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> I don't see why people get so wrapped up in what happens to celebrities. It's okay to have a vague interest, but all of these people who are literally crying over a stranger who didn't even know they exist, or cared to know they exist is just ridiculous to me.




Your opinion is valid, but unnecessary in this thread or anywhere else where people are expressing some form of connection with the guy and his death.

People would flame away at you because, what you're doing is essentially going into a room full of people that feel something for someone that they probably didn't know and calling them a bunch of idiots because you feel that their emotions are invalid.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 2, 2013)

I never called them idiots or told them they weren't aloud to have their opinion. 
You can clearly read even in the quote right there that I just don't understand it.

If people are offended about it then that's fine, that's their business. It's just an opinion, and if someone's beliefs are that threatened by it then they have larger problems than what I've said apparently. 

I'm not putting anyone down. I'm just saying I can understand having some sympathy for him and his family, but anything more than that I just can not grasp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2013)

Why are you so shocked that people are mourning someone that played a role in something they really enjoyed or something that influenced them? They're not just gonna shrug it off and be like "eh, it's not like he did something I cared about."


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 2, 2013)

Because what he has accomplished with his life should literally not affect them in any way. 
I don't see how a series of movies about racing cars can have such an impact on anyone that they would be this torn up over his death. 

I could understand if they were like "That sucks, I enjoyed his movies, and that's a terrible thing that happened to him and his family and the family of the driver", but anything more than that is just mind-boggling to me.

I'm not putting anyone down, it's just silly in my mind. Why don't I see this kind of sadness for the people out fighting for their countries and dying every day? Why is a celebrity's death more widely mourned than theirs, or the people being massacred over in the middle east and other parts of the world just because they happen to live in a place experiencing a conflict in their government. 

Yes, it's fine to be sad for him, but the extent people are going is obnoxious in my mind. I just feel that people have gotten to the point of being too sympathetic with the wrong things not sympathetic enough with the right things.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

^ I haven't seen anyone here cry about it but even if they do what does that matter to you?


----------



## flexkill (Dec 2, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> Because what he has accomplished with his life should literally not affect them in any way.
> I don't see how a series of movies about racing cars can have such an impact on anyone that they would be this torn up over his death.
> 
> I could understand if they were like "That sucks, I enjoyed his movies, and that's a terrible thing that happened to him and his family and the family of the driver", but anything more than that is just mind-boggling to me.
> ...


Or.....Why not just show some class and keep your opinions to yourself when obviously others ARE affected by his passing. Don't be surprised when people ,who are paying respects to someones who has passed, shit on people who enter the thread telling them how they should feel and that it's not important.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 2, 2013)

I already said once that I don't care if it offends any of you. This is the internet and if you don't have tough enough skin to take my opinion then you probably don't belong on it as there are way worse things out there. The fact that you guys are getting so offended about this is absolutely inane to me. I've already said that you have every right to be sad about it since that is your business as an individual, I'm just saying that I don't understand why.

I don't get why people are so sympathetic with things like this but not others. That's what does bother me. There are far more important things going on in the world right now. Things far more tragic, and things that affect people way more than this, but this seems to be the most important subject at the moment while everything else is ignored. It's fine to have some concern over this, but please enlighten me as to where this is more important than anything else? Why is this something that catches everyone's attention but the useless slaughter of dozens of innocent people in other countries is not? Is it because TV says so? Please, explain to me where his life is anymore important than those of other people.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

^ Dude No one is saying his death is more important than someone else's you said that, If you want to talk 10,000 kids dying somewhere do it in the politics sub forum not here.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 2, 2013)

You're missing the point. You're all trying to be these super sympathetic people, but you're doing it about stuff that doesn't matter.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 2, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> Because what he has accomplished with his life should literally not affect them in any way.



I literally had never put a wrench to a car in my life until I saw the first F&F. I won't say that it was Paul Walker or Vin Diesel or any one particular character/actor in the entire movie. Hell, for me it wasn't even the tuners. It wasn't until the end when the Charger walks it's back wheels for like 1/8 mile and it blew my mind when I found out cars can really do that. 

I've doing mechanic work and building hot rods for about 9 years now.

It's not just the actor. It's the experience. Paul Walker was a part of that experience; and people are going to associate him with the part of that experience that touched their lives in whatever way it has. 

This news saddens me greatly. Not because I knew him personally. Not because the actor/character directly influenced any decision I've ever made in my entire life; but because a part of an experience I had that led to decisions I have made is gone. Like a piece of the jigsaw puzzle that has led me to the moment in my life that I'm living right this moment has been lost.

Is it going to end my entire life or destroy any plans for my future. No. But I can't help but feel the disappointment and sadness that I do knowing I'll never see that piece again.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 2, 2013)

That is a fair thing to say and you being civil about it and actually explaining your stance is all I wanted anyhow. I can see things from your point of view, but I'm sure you're not sitting there shedding tears over his passing or grieving in a way that it's really tearing your world up. To show some respect and admit that the movie itself had a big influence on you is one thing, I just don't understand why this is a bigger deal than other things going on. Like I said, power to you and I can actually understand where you in particular are coming from, but all of these people who are beating themselves up so much over this just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 2, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> That is a fair thing to say and you being civil about it and actually explaining your stance is all I wanted anyhow. I can see things from your point of view, but I'm sure you're not sitting there shedding tears over his passing or grieving in a way that it's really tearing your world up. To show some respect and admit that the movie itself had a big influence on you is one thing, I just don't understand why this is a bigger deal than other things going on. Like I said, power to you and I can actually understand where you in particular are coming from, but all of these people who are beating themselves up so much over this just doesn't make sense to me.



Tbh, the point I was trying to make was that I don't think some people can express exactly the way they feel when things like this happen and they they just say what they feel about the loss of that puzzle piece like it's the main thing in their life that led them to where they are. 

People emote as well as they can through the puzzle pieces instead of the puzzle as a whole I guess 

That's just a theory. Definitely not fact but I think it's something to keep in mind in times like this.


----------



## glpg80 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## flexkill (Dec 2, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> You're missing the point. You're all trying to be these super sympathetic people, but you're doing it about stuff that doesn't matter.



So you have come in here to set all of us straight, huh? If you don't agree or understand then stay out of the fvcking thread....that was actually MY point!

Glad to know you are the sympathy police....and all knowing of how people should feel about things.

EDIT: And just who the fvck are you to say what matters or not? A human being losing his life fvcking matters where I come from!


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 2, 2013)

flexkill said:


> A human being losing his life fvcking matters where I come from!



Yeah, only the ones that television tells you to. Calm down e-warrior. Take a deep breath.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> You're missing the point. You're all trying to be these super sympathetic people, but you're doing it about stuff that doesn't matter.


Since when does being sympathetic ever solve anything any way, feeling sympathetic for kids dying Africa won't do a thing feeding, clothing, and educating them will.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 2, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> Yeah, only the ones that television tells you to. Calm down e-warrior. Take a deep breath.



Haha ok pal. You know me so well to make judgments.....GSAD


----------



## Joose (Dec 3, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> You're missing the point. You're all trying to be these super sympathetic people, but you're doing it about stuff that doesn't matter.



No... just no.

YOU are the one missing the point. You're under this impression that someone who MILLIONS of people are fans of, shouldn't get any more attention than anyone else.

Sorry, but that's not how shit works. _Especially_ when we're talking about a celebrity who appeared to not have a big ego, had a genuine love for cars, started and participated in countless humanitarian organizations, had a 15 year old daughter, put his family before everything else and beyond all that, helped kickstart a new generation of car enthusiasts with a great series of action movies based around cars.... yeah, people care.



I'm just astounded how such a great person's death has sparked so many people to just talk down about the whole thing. I have deleted a fair number of people off of Facebook since yesterday, and lost a lot of respect for those that I did not delete. "I don't give a rat's ass", "Who cares? Those movies suck.", "Anyone hear Paul Walker died??? Not in my news feed at all!", etc etc.

Selfish, heartless people.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 3, 2013)

Joose said:


> No... just no.
> 
> YOU are the one missing the point.



I must be, because I didn't think there was a good one to be had. Moving along now.



> You're under this impression that someone who MILLIONS of people are fans of, shouldn't get any more attention than anyone else.



Yes, that is the exact impression I'm under actually, but let's continue reading.



> Sorry, but that's not how shit works.



Obviously, hence this conversation and the problem with the world today.



> _Especially_ when we're talking about a celebrity who appeared to not have a big ego



Big or small, his ego honestly couldn't matter much less to me.



> had a genuine love for cars



Oh wow, he loved cars, I wonder how many other people have died recently who love cars too? This is _definitely_ a great indication of an outstanding human being. If I want to better my image I'd better get to loving cars some more I suppose.



> started and participated in countless humanitarian organizations



As dozens of celebrities do because it's good publicity. I'm not knocking his good intentions in the dirt, but I really can't think of too many celebrities who _don't_ participate in charities, at least if they're smart. It helps project a good public image and people it eat it up and then buy magazines and other stuff that the actor is featured in, which they then make money off of. Maybe he did have great intentions. That's his business. Does it make me sad that a charity donor is gone? Can't say that it does.



> had a 15 year old daughter



Jeez, I didn't know that having a daughter was cruise control for being an outstanding citizen. From interviews with her though, it seems he was a great father, and that's good on him, but me not personally knowing him or having any relation to him at all, what he's done with his family is strictly his business and while I feel for his family, it isn't my place to sit here and be heartbroken over his passing.



> put his family before everything else



His family was obviously the number one thing in his mind then when him and the other guy decided to fly down a road at 150mph. He was such a good guy that him and his driver put other peoples lives in danger as well as their own. Had this been any other person who wasn't a celebrity people would have been calling him a reckless p.o.s. who got what he deserved. That's not what I'm saying, but given the way people like you tend to react to news like this, that's almost certainly what the general consensus would have been.



> and beyond all that, helped kickstart a new generation of car enthusiasts



Yeah, a series of movies about stealing cars, running illegal races, putting peoples lives in danger, dealing with drugs, stealing money, and causing senseless mayhem all in the name of the thrill of driving. I'm from Orlando, Florida and I've seen the exact kind of people that these movies have helped influence. These are the idiots who cut you off in traffic at 3am with several of their friends sporting 'JDM' stickers and things of the like, causing horrid car accidents or killing themselves in the process. Or even better, the fact that you almost can't even own a car like those without it having a giant exclamation point over it with a sign in the window that says steal me because that's what movies like this has taught society it is cool to do. 



> with a great series of action movies



That's debatable although you would like to believe otherwise, and boy am I excited to hear your "Zomgosh, they're so successful and made so much money though" argument, but let's not even go there yet.



> based around cars....


 and drugs, stealing money, and stealing cars. Can't forget that, but I'm sure we'd like to because somehow you think the films have justified those actions within them.



> yeah, people care.



Clearly and unfortunately.



> I'm just astounded how such a great person's



Oh wow, I wasn't aware you'd met him to make such claims, let's hear all about it?



> death has sparked so many people to just talk down about the whole thing.



Hmmm, I really can't figure out why that would be. It's nearly impossible that they could have a valid opinion or anything. Obviously all of these people knew him in person and he definitely didn't decide to drive down the road at well over 100mph risking his own life, and it's not like the movies he was in had a target audience of delinquents and thieves either.



> I have deleted a fair number of people off of Facebook since yesterday



That's good, it's almost like a separation of the sheeple from the people. Keep at it.



> and lost a lot of respect for those that I did not delete.



Because lord knows that the sign of a great person is someone who cares about the deaths of irrelevant celebrities.



> "I don't give a rat's ass", "Who cares? Those movies suck."



Regardless of my opinion, those are very tactless things to say and this is probably the only point of this conversation I'll agree with you on.



> "Anyone hear Paul Walker died??? Not in my news feed at all!", etc etc.



You must be using some alternate form of social networking then? Are you sure it was facebook? I'm fairly certain that at least every other post I've seen on it today was things along these lines.



> Selfish, heartless people.



The irony. No sense regurgitating what I've already said. I'm going to get a brain tumor trying to comprehend illogical ways of thinking so I'm done with this thread. Flame away.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> I must be, because I didn't think there was a good one to be had. Moving along now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you just edited the hell out of a bunch of comments to continue to arguing over something that your either jealous of or don't understand the logic of which has been explained a billion times over in this thread, please just go away either your a troll or some special kind of stupid. In the case of the former I hope the mods ban, in the case of the latter seek medical/psychiatric help immediately.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 3, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> I already said once that I don't care if it offends any of you. This is the internet and if you don't have tough enough skin to take my opinion then you probably don't belong on it as there are way worse things out there. The fact that you guys are getting so offended about this is absolutely inane to me. I've already said that you have every right to be sad about it since that is your business as an individual, I'm just saying that I don't understand why.


----------



## wlfers (Dec 3, 2013)

My favorite part about this thread is the only people throwing out insults and curses are the ones who are appealing for respect and humanity.

The line you draw of "respect" is a subjective one. In a year I doubt you'll all care and wont remember someone trolled an internet forum about his acting career- which is the part I find hypocritical. That implying how recently something tragic happened dictates the level of respect you must have for it also on the flipside implies that how distant you are from a tragic event means you can have less respect for it - seems quite fallacious to me.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 3, 2013)

Just be nice one time for an RIP thread to contain nothing but comments of sympathy and condolence from those who wish to express them without some fcukwit coming on and posting bout how he/she don't get why everyone's so cut up about it/there are far more important things to be worried about/none of you knew them etc etc.... 

If you don't agree with the thread or why people wanna post their sympathy's and thoughts bout the death of a celebrity or whoever, then fine your entitled to your opinion, but keep your opinion's to yourself. If you don't agree with an RIP thread don't fcuking post in it, especially if your gonna start a post with the legend "I don't care who I offend....." or alternatively, if you REALLY don't give a fcuk who you offend, why don't you go down to the crash site and voice your opinions there to all the fans of his films who are paying their respects, see what they think of you....


----------



## Muzakman (Dec 3, 2013)

It sickens me how cold and completely unnecessary people can be regarding the deaths of other people. It's as if, just because they weren't a fan of Paul Walker, it's ok to make sick jokes and say stuff like:
"He deserved it, he was a crappy actor anyway" 

"Paul Walker is dead, high five!"

"F&F Movies sucked anyway" 

I grew up watching F&F, I've also seen Running Scared, Into the Blue etc. and maybe he isn't what some "Like a sir!" douchebags think of as a good actor and I get it. Maybe he wasn't as good as Heath Ledger, but he didn't suck and not being the best in the world doesn't justify the shit that comes out of peoples mouths. 

I absolutely hate statements like "Well, I don't see how you can mourn the death of a celebrity when there are thousands of people dying every day". I didn't mourn Ryan Dunn, Heath Ledger, Amy Winehouse, Cory Monteith or Michael Jackson. Do you know why? Because I never grew up feeling any sort of connection to either of them. The F&F series changed my life and I've loved every movie even if it isn't James Cameron quality script bullshit. So don't pull the freaking "Thousands die every day". Yes they do, but those who mourn people like Paul Walker have never seen the faces of all those thousands that you speak of. 

It is a tragedy how many people die in accidents and war everyday, but our minds can't grasp that fact. They are just news, they are words coming out of someones mouth. I can't feel a thing if 100 people die in let's say, Africa, because I've never been outside of Europe, it's not in my reality. However when Anders Breivik killed a bunch of kids in Utöya, Norway of course it was horrible because I live in the country next to it. It's close to home and it's close to where my perception of reality is. You could say it's basic psychology, so please stop judging people who care. I never knew Paul in real life, but I think a part of all of us who enjoyed the F&F series died with him. 

One of my closest friends died almost exactly like Paul and Roger Rodas. Wrapped around a tree, split in half but no fire though. Only difference is my friend was driving and the passenger made it out alive. So Paul and Roger dying this way made other memories re-appear.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow, this thread has went way off topic. Go start another thread for this shit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2013)

Yup, sucks how this keeps getting derailed into a "STOP MOURNING FAMOUS PEOPLE I DONT LIKE THEY DON'T DESERVE IT" thread.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 3, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH,



Dude. Shut up. I realize that you're sitting at home thinking that you're smarter than everyone else and have such a superior view on life that you have the overwhelming need to shit on everyone's parade....but please just shut up. 



athawolf said:


> My favorite part about this thread is the only people throwing out insults and curses are the ones who are appealing for respect and humanity.
> 
> The line you draw of "respect" is a subjective one. In a year I doubt you'll all care and wont remember someone trolled an internet forum about his acting career- which is the part I find hypocritical. That implying how recently something tragic happened dictates the level of respect you must have for it also on the flipside implies that how distant you are from a tragic event means you can have less respect for it - seems quite fallacious to me. ,



I think its more to do with how inappropriate it is to go into a thread where people are obviously mourning someone who was recently killed in a horrific car accident for the explicit purpose of telling them that they're basically stupid, shallow human beings. 

It's incredible how people like you two honestly believe that you're not openly insulting anyone in this thread by hiding behind a veil of what you believe to be intellectually superior prose. 

Reach Out Worldwide



This is the charity that Paul helped found that has helped people all the world over. 

_Paul Walker was &#8220;overjoyed and full of gratitude&#8221; in the minutes before his death, eyewitness Jim Tolp told HollywoodLife.com exclusively. And the reason that he was so happy was because his charity, Reach Out Worldwide (ROWW), had raised about &#8220;$1 million worth of toys and games&#8221; for the victims of both the Philippines typhoon and of the recent tornados in Indiana._

It's very sad that they've lost this guy from their ranks who was able to use his celeb cred to openly talk about the needs of helpless people in dire situations. 

Here's a suggestion: why don't you guys open another off topic thread about how people are shallow for mourning celebrities and you can both have your metaphorical circle jerk about how everyone else is stupid and you are both intellectually superior?


----------



## Joose (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow, Wolf... just leave already. You are too goddamn selfish and dumb to understand any of this.

Disrespectful jackass.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 3, 2013)

More stories pouring in about just how much of a stand-up guy he was... Its a shame that more celebrities weren't cut from his cloth. 

Paul Walker Was a True Gem According to Jewelry Store Clerk

Hoping there are hot rods in Heaven, mate. Rest in peace.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 3, 2013)

RIP.

Always enjoyed the F&F movies; nothing but a good time there. Shame that he won't be in any more of them, if they continue the series.


----------



## wlfers (Dec 3, 2013)

Joose said:


> Wow, Wolf... just leave already. You are too goddamn selfish and dumb to understand any of this.
> 
> Disrespectful jackass.



Relax, I haven't said one negative thing about Paul Walker. If you weren't so filled with emotional righteousness you'd understand that my point was the distance or proximity to when the tragedy occurs is irrelevant- it's a horrible happening no matter what.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 3, 2013)

athawulf said:


> Relax, I haven't said one negative thing about Paul Walker. If you weren't so filled with emotional righteousness you'd understand that my point was the distance or proximity to when the tragedy occurs is irrelevant- it's a horrible happening no matter what.



I think he's referring more to the fact that you've come in here berating people for how they're feeling about a tragic event in an incredibly condescending way. 

Continue as you were.


----------



## Axayacatl (Dec 3, 2013)

Axayacatl said:


> corrected! I see it now.. it was confusing though.. but yeah makes sense in light of the previous conversation..my bad.



haha .... this place, i got negative repped for disagreeing politely and then admitting I had made a mistake and then writing an example of how my mistake would hurt me in the same way.... holy shit people get a life&#8230; and the best part is that the neg rep is secretive so that your little pussy is safe.. lol&#8230;.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2013)

So, ban #3?


----------



## Axayacatl (Dec 3, 2013)

metaphysics question: if I complain about getting neg rep for complaining about getting neg rep, do i get neg rep again?  all in good fun guys

btw anybody see the American Dad episode about F&F? Is that Walker? I loved that episode.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

^ Is that one where Stan and Francine are racing in a SUV?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't know if you're all aware of this, but mourning the loss of one thing makes you physically incapable of mourning the loss of other things, too.

Apparently.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 3, 2013)

Axayacatl said:


> metaphysics question: if I complain about getting neg rep for complaining about getting neg rep, do i get neg rep again?




SSO Forum Rules Answer: No, but you do get banned!


----------



## Axayacatl (Dec 3, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> ^ Is that one where Stan and Francine are racing in a SUV?



No (but i love that one as well) It is one called American Stepdad (A Roger episode, it is too funny). In it the kids find a script for the next F&F furious movie and they're super excited but the script is filled with homoerotic moments between the two main characters. It kind of venerates their bad assedness and mancrucshability while poking fun at them at the same time. Super funny.


----------



## Axayacatl (Dec 3, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> SSO Forum Rules Answer: No, but you do get banned!



too funny, well, that's ok, have at it. some things are serious like dying in a car accident and leaving a young daughter, charities, and thousands of fans behind and some things are not, like a forum membership. Just hope somebody buys my damn xbox in the classifieds before it happens


----------



## Watty (Dec 3, 2013)

A) I actually kind of liked the F&F movies; good run-of-the-mill action flicks.
B) Paul seemed like a nice guy (with what's been brought up here), it's a shame he passed.
C) In the time it's taken me to write A and B, about 3 people have died the world over.
D) It's fine to mourn a celebrity, much less anyone who dies.
E) It's slightly callous to speak ill of the dead, freshly so or otherwise.
F) In the time it's taken me to write and phrase D and E, about 5 people have died the world over.
G) Only paying attention to the loss of life when a celebrity (or someone you know) is involved is expected.
H) Calling people out for having done so is about as expected.
I) Rise and repeat.....another 2.
J) The fact that he was a stand up guy says nothing about his choice to be in/drive a vehicle recklessly and apparently (given the video) illegally (locale).
K) This doesn't mean he deserved to die, or be injured in any serious way.
L) Add 3 to the number from I.

Ultimately, he made a stupid decision and paid for it with his life. That aside, I have to say that I'm more in the athwulf/abandonist camp here (from what I can tell). It's ridiculous that people only pay attention to death when it comes bottled up in someone prolific, regardless of why they died. 

If you add up the number from above and then add some for the time I spent thinking about what to say, close to 20 people will have died somewhere in the world. You'll never know their names. You'll never know who they were or what they contributed to society. You'll never know how or why they died. But they're dead, just like Paul. And yet, you don't/won't/shouldn't care. This is the double-edged sword that you have to swing if you want to give two shits about a celebrity dying as opposed to anyone else in the world. In light of that, I find it easier not to think about it too much.....after all, we're all going to die sometime.

tl;dr - Paul's dead.

Edit: This harkens back to all those people who were posting about the other victim in the car (driver?)....no one cares because he didn't flash a smile in front a camera while shooting a movie or two.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> Ultimately, he made a stupid decision and paid for it with his life



For... Being in the passenger seat?


----------



## Watty (Dec 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For... Being in the passenger seat?



He chose to get into the passenger seat of a car knowing:

A) The car was going to be driven illegally.
B) The car was going to be driven (illegally) by someone who (by all accounts) was not a "professional" driver.
C) The car was not going to be driven in an appropriate setting for the speeds they were (allegedly) hitting.

Those things, among others, lead me to believe that it was a stupid decision on his part. A freak accident? Yes, but significantly less likely had they not been "joyriding" (for lack of a better term).

Edit: I haven't researched all the facts, so feel free to correct me if I'm off base.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> Ultimately, he made a stupid decision and paid for it with his life.









Please close this thread


----------



## Watty (Dec 3, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Please close this thread



Is what I said reductionist? Sure, but that doesn't make it any less true given the circumstances.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

This thread has gone from us remembering him to people questioning whether it's okay to mourn his death in the way they choose to, that's the problem.


----------



## Watty (Dec 3, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> This thread has gone from us remembering him to people question whether it's okay to mourn his death in the way they choose to, that's the problem.



Then you missed my point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> He chose to get into the passenger seat of a car knowing:
> 
> A) The car was going to be driven illegally.
> B) The car was going to be driven (illegally) by someone who (by all accounts) was not a "professional" driver.
> C) The car was not going to be driven in an appropriate setting for the speeds they were (allegedly) hitting.



A) If you want to be specific, how do we know he decided to go for a joyride? We know he was leaving a charity event
B) The driver (Roger Rodas) is a known professional driver. 
c) Speed was possibly said to be a factor, but nothing's been determined yet. 

There was an eyewitness that said that they didn't have a reason to recklessly drive, since the vehicle they used was sold off. 



> A friend of the men, Jim Torp, told reporters at the crash site Monday that the Porsche had already been sold, so the men were not going out to be reckless.
> Im a good friend of theirs and Im fighting for them because theres been a lot of speculation about them drag racing, and that did not happen, he told reporters.
> He recalled how the tragedy unfolded, starting from the moment when Walker and Rodas slowly pulled out of the driveway as a charity event was winding down.
> After they came back around for another pass and went out of sight, he and another car enthusiast listened to the sounds of the Porsche's exhaust to gauge its speed.
> ...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> Then you missed my point.


If your point is saying that his is less important and people die everyday that's been explained the world over in this thread.


----------



## Watty (Dec 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A) If you want to be specific, how do we know he decided to go for a joyride? We know he was leaving a charity event
> B) The driver (Roger Rodas) is a known professional driver.
> c) Speed was possibly said to be a factor, but nothing's been determined yet.
> 
> There was an eyewitness that said that they didn't have a reason to recklessly drive, since the vehicle they used was sold off.



Fair points, I retract my earlier sentiment then.



joshuavsoapkid said:


> If your point is saying that his is less important and people die everyday that's been explained the world over in this thread.



Nope. His death is no more or less important than anyone else's, I just don't like the double standard peddled by most people when a celebrity death occurs....especially one with such an ironic twist.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> Fair points, I retract my earlier sentiment then.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. His death is no more or less important than anyone else's, I just don't like the double standard peddled by most people when a celebrity death occurs....especially one with such an ironic twist.


No one said his death was more important than anyone else's, what I said was he touched more people's lives than the average people you mentioned that die everyday, so of course there's more sentiment for his death than theirs it's simple logic and I feel bad for you and the other people that can't get that.


----------



## flint757 (Dec 3, 2013)

While it'd be more 'fair' to mourn every death it'd also be EXTREMELY depressing to the point that it'd be debilitating. It isn't just easier and more expected to mourn those we either know or are close to, but it is simply put more practical. It's crazy to me that people can't grasp this concept. This isn't just a _'first world' _problem either. I sincerely doubt the child in Africa who lives to see another day gives 2 shits that my uncle or anyone else in my family has died. 

No one needs to justify why they are or are not sad either way. We are allowed to mourn whomever we please.


----------



## Watty (Dec 3, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> I said was he touched more people's lives than the average people you mentioned that die everyday



That's just it though, you can't know that. Easy to generalize as most of those deaths won't be "influential," but the sentiment remains.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> That aside, I have to say that I'm more in the athwulf/abandonist camp here (from what I can tell). It's ridiculous that people only pay attention to death when it comes bottled up in someone prolific, regardless of why they died.



Never before has anything anone on SSO has ever said surprised me less .


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> He chose to get into the passenger seat of a car knowing:
> 
> A) The car was going to be driven illegally.
> B) The car was going to be driven (illegally) by someone who (by all accounts) was not a "professional" driver.
> ...



Rodas wasn't a career racer but he has raced professionally, also I dont understand how you infer A/C, C yes the car shouldn't have been driven fast on public roads, but how are you deciding that he made a choice to have his friend drive like an idiot? As someone who knows many racers and stunt drivers, I usually see them show off cars in a safe manner when on public roads but there are the few idiots that "hotdog" it and you can't usually spot them until you're in the passenger seat hoping he will stop being as asshole when you ask politely. Inferring someone else's decision making doesn't really work because of all the variables that either you can't know or don't know.

Personally I liked Paul and it is pretty sad seeing him go and even if he did make a dumb decision it's not like it changes my mind on him. Plus everyone makes a dumb decision at some point, and sometimes life and death can be down to luck in those situations. 

Lastly, a CF car like that wouldn't probably snap like that unless they were actually speeding and if it is true that steering fluid was leaking then that is just extremely bad luck. I had the steering go out when I was on the highway and it was absolutely terrible, luckily I wasn't trying to make a hard turn, I wasn't speeding and I knew how to deal with it. 

So can we all please stop trying to make this thread into a debate. If someone has affected our lives, no matter who or what their status is, we will "mourn" and most of the time talk about the past. Example, wow that sucks he died, he seemed to be a good person and he was a pretty good actor. Running scared was a brilliant movie that imo wasn't talked about enough. Edit: Here's another example, I was sad to hear this nice homeless guy I met in NYC died, he gave me dap after I gave him some money and chilled with him for a few minutes, but people aren't yelling at me for some "false sadness" because he was homeless?! I mean cmon people, get a grip


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

^ That's not the point, the pint is because of the people he's touched more the more people will mourn his death. Watty are you jealous of this guy or something the logic here is very easy to understand.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 3, 2013)

This thread has gotten way past stupid.....Why any of this needs to be explained or argued over is beyond me.


----------



## Joose (Dec 3, 2013)

athawulf said:


> Relax, I haven't said one negative thing about Paul Walker. If you weren't so filled with emotional righteousness you'd understand that my point was the distance or proximity to when the tragedy occurs is irrelevant- it's a horrible happening no matter what.



I actually must apologize to you. While I may not fully agree with some of what you said, I did not intend to direct that at you. I read "worksofheart" as "wolfofheart" for some reason.



Anyway... They've ruled out street racing. Walker's family are not blaming Rodas either, they say that would be wrong and not honoring Paul in any way. I'm glad to hear that, because Roger sounds like he was just as great as Paul.

5 things to know about Roger Rodas, who died with Paul Walker - CNN.com


----------



## Watty (Dec 3, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Watty are you jealous of this guy



No more than you I'd imagine?


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 3, 2013)

Wtf kind of shitstorm did I just walk into, lol. I was hoping to find updates and not psuedophilisophical rantings.









Pretty funny though.


----------



## Joose (Dec 4, 2013)

^It's funny in a sad way. I've said what I felt i needed to say, got 3 neg reps for it too lol. Oh well. 

RIP Paul and Roger.


----------



## angus (Dec 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> B) The driver (Roger Rodas) is a known professional driver.
> c) Speed was possibly said to be a factor, but nothing's been determined yet.



B) Amateur who competed- not a professional. That means he knew how to drive on a track, but was by no means a "world-class driver" as being reported, and is by no means a professional. But accidents on the street like this can happen to world-class drivers, because it isn't a racetrack, so it is sort of moot. 

C) Look at the wreckage- speed was absolutely a factor. But, circumstances around that are yet to be determined (and may never fully). 

Regardless, the situation is awful and very sad, as it would be if neither were famous. It just happens to be that both seemed to be very good people, which the world can always use more of.


----------



## Muzakman (Dec 7, 2013)

flint757 said:


> While it'd be more 'fair' to mourn every death it'd also be EXTREMELY depressing to the point that it'd be debilitating. It isn't just easier and more expected to mourn those we either know or are close to, but it is simply put more practical. It's crazy to me that people can't grasp this concept. This isn't just a _'first world' _problem either. I sincerely doubt the child in Africa who lives to see another day gives 2 shits that my uncle or anyone else in my family has died.
> 
> No one needs to justify why they are or are not sad either way. We are allowed to mourn whomever we please.



/Discussion about the right to mourn closed.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't help but notice that nobody is popping in to the Nelson Mandela thread to talk about how they don't understand why people mourn the death of someone they've never met or known personally. I would've brought it up in that thread, but I didn't want to stink it up, and this thread has already been thoroughly stunk up, haha.

Note I'm not trying to say Walker and Mandela are on the same level, or that one is more or less worthy of mourning than the other. Just pointing out a (fairly expected, if I'm honest. Not as many internet cool points for bagging on Mandela.) lack of consistency.


----------



## Watty (Dec 8, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Can't help but notice that nobody is popping in to the Nelson Mandela thread to talk about how they don't understand why people mourn the death of someone they've never met or known personally. I would've brought it up in that thread, but I didn't want to stink it up, and this thread has already been thoroughly stunk up, haha.
> 
> Note I'm not trying to say Walker and Mandela are on the same level, or that one is more or less worthy of mourning than the other. Just pointing out a (fairly expected, if I'm honest. Not as many internet cool points for bagging on Mandela.) lack of consistency.



I didn't know enough about him and his work to feel comfortable posting anything in that thread, but suffice it to say your having pointed out the juxtaposition between the two parties is justified. However, like you've stated, there's a difference between an actor (activist or no) and someone like Mandela that dignifies a certain sort of response, even if there was no personal connection or otherwise. I wouldn't go as far as to say we could ever accurately discuss what the differences are with regards to how they play in this particular "argument," but I think we can all agree that they exist and tend to lend a greater amount of respect to the latter, all things being "equal."


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 8, 2013)

Watty said:


> That's just it though, you can't know that. Easy to generalize as most of those deaths won't be "influential," but the sentiment remains.



Given he was a major star...yes, you CAN make the leap that he has "touched" more people. 

The reason I don't feel the same way when a cashier dies, as opposed to any actor/guitarist/etc., is that I never had any personal investment or interaction with them. They cashed me out, done. With movie stars, people enjoy their films, discuss them and, you'd like, gossip about them. 

Break it down like this. You best friend dies and a stranger dies. Who do you care more about? Now, narrow that down. A person you met once dies and a friend of a friend dies...and so on. You will always care more about the person you were more personally invested in.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 9, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Can't help but notice that nobody is popping in to the Nelson Mandela thread to talk about how they don't understand why people mourn the death of someone they've never met or known personally. I would've brought it up in that thread, but I didn't want to stink it up, and this thread has already been thoroughly stunk up, haha.
> 
> Note I'm not trying to say Walker and Mandela are on the same level, or that one is more or less worthy of mourning than the other. Just pointing out a (fairly expected, if I'm honest. Not as many internet cool points for bagging on Mandela.) lack of consistency.



Awesome Tim, got this shitstorm brewing again....REP


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 9, 2013)

flexkill said:


> Awesome Tim, got this shitstorm brewing again....REP


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 10, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Just pointing out a (fairly expected, if I'm honest. Not as many internet cool points for bagging on Mandela.) lack of consistency.



This is pretty funny if you think about, as well as pretty sad and stupid. Everyone who has sh1t stormed this thread surely should be fcuking up the Mandela thread too as the surely their logic applies to that thread too, right?

As I think I said somewhere else just be nice just to have one RIP thread that remains a place for people to post respectful comments without being derided by the cool internet kids p1ssing on their chips for the sake of scoring some points and looking cool coz they know some big words..... And again, to anyone who is slagging this thread off or those mourning Paul's death for no reason blah blah blah, by all means go down to the crash site and feel free to pass your views on to the fans and well wishers there in person


----------



## wlfers (Dec 10, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Can't help but notice that nobody is popping in to the Nelson Mandela thread to talk about how they don't understand why people mourn the death of someone they've never met or known personally. I would've brought it up in that thread, but I didn't want to stink it up, and this thread has already been thoroughly stunk up, haha.
> 
> Note I'm not trying to say Walker and Mandela are on the same level, or that one is more or less worthy of mourning than the other. Just pointing out a (fairly expected, if I'm honest. Not as many internet cool points for bagging on Mandela.) lack of consistency.



My guess is because most of the people who voiced that opinion were banned hah! I can't speak for the others since they were the ones who made the argument, but for me I don't take issue with mourning the death of someone you didn't physically know rather the sudden glorification and barring of criticism that comes with death. It shouldn't have to take the death of any good character for people to suddenly become aware (in the case of Mandela) of what they've done.


----------



## narad (Dec 11, 2013)

This'll make you a little sad:

Some OC on directing Paul Walker - Imgur

(It was a pretty bad movie though!)


----------



## flexkill (Dec 11, 2013)

narad said:


> This'll make you a little sad:
> 
> Some OC on directing Paul Walker - Imgur
> 
> (It was a pretty bad movie though!)



That is awesome!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 12, 2013)

Louis Cypher said:


> This is pretty funny if you think about, as well as pretty sad and stupid. Everyone who has sh1t stormed this thread surely should be fcuking up the Mandela thread too as the surely their logic applies to that thread too, right?
> 
> As I think I said somewhere else just be nice just to have one RIP thread that remains a place for people to post respectful comments without being derided by the cool internet kids p1ssing on their chips for the sake of scoring some points and looking cool coz they know some big words..... And again, to anyone who is slagging this thread off or those mourning Paul's death for no reason blah blah blah, by all means go down to the crash site and feel free to pass your views on to the fans and well wishers there in person



Someone neg rep me for this saying Big Words +1 but then didn't say who they were! LOL! Genius  

As I say not me been slagging people off for feeling sad and mourning this tragic death of someone they never met. Its called Empathy and shame more people don't have it.


----------

